# gallbladder removal?



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's another query. The doc is checking my gallbladder because when I was there that's where most of my pain was(she made me cry







) pressing on it. I have an ultrasound appointment next week. If it shows no stones she's going to have me get a Hiada(sp?) scan. She told me she had a patient that had pain like mine and ultra sound and hiada scan were normal but she still had pain the surgeon wouldn't remove her gallbladder. She finally found one that would remove it and when it was sent to the lab after removal it showed chronic inflammation. Anyway the doc said even if my tests turn out normal maybe that's the route we should take. If they go in to remove my gallbladder will they be able to see endo if it's there? I just think my bowel problems and pelvic problems are endo.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Janet,Based on my experience with various abdominal surgeries, I would have to say yes, the surgeons can look for endometeriosis during a gall bladder operation. But, you have to make sure that you make arrangements for this before the surgery takes place. In my case, my general surgeon made arrangments with an on-call gyn surgeon to step in after the gall bladder was removed so that this gyn could look at a suspicious mass on my right ovary that recurred after one was removed seven months earlier. I think that they had to put in a few extra holes for this to be done, but in the scheme of things it wasn't that bad. And reading the operative report there was mention that no evidence of endometriosis was seen - so I think that they do this either automatically or on request. I believe that a laparoscopic examination of the pelvis and abdomen is the recommended way to look for endometriosis problems, so your request to do both at once is very reasonable.As far as the information you received about the HIDA and ultrasound - that sounds similar to what I was told. That is, HIDA (which determines the functioning ability of the gallbladder), ultrasound (which looks at the anatomy of the gall bladder and for stones, etc) and blood tests can all be normal with a diseased gallbladder. And conversely, a diseased (or abnormal) gallbladder may be "silent" , that is, produces no symptoms. So it is not unreasonable for your doctor to suggest treating the symptoms in your case. However, you need to be aware that there are short and long term risks to this procedure. Although it is one of the easiest surgeries I have ever had, it is still surgery, your body has to react to the anesthesia, the intrusion / insult to your abdomen and adapt to the loss of the gallbladder. Most people recovery quickly and completely, but there are some who experience mild to severe complications. Laurie


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I had my gallbladder out as they found stones in it and believed it may have been causing some of my problems. They did investigative work while I had that done and they checked me for endo. and checked everything. In checking they found that I had acute appendicitis, so they removed my appendix at the same time. My appendix was knotted around my fallopian tubes and quite infected. With all those problems they thought they must have cured the promblem....nope the investigative work goes on, however, no regrets in having the surgery. You may want to speak with your surgeon and check to see if that is something they can incoorporate in the surgery to remove your gallbladder.


----------

